# Just installed CM9 Alpha 2-A Few Problems



## Lakerfanalways (Oct 26, 2011)

Just got finished installing CM9 Alpha 2 and I have a few problems. First of all when I try connecting the touchpad to my PC, the PC tries installing some application and it fails, so I dont know how I can connect my touchpad via USB so I can install some things.
Secondly, when I turn on the touchpad and it loads CM9 it mentions the camera app not being able to load, I press Ok and then its fine. Just wanted to be sure thats Ok.
Thanks


----------



## Stuart_f (Aug 31, 2011)

Did you enable MTP?

What OS are you connecting to?

You need to give us more info.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Lakerfanalways said:


> Just got finished installing CM9 Alpha 2 and I have a few problems. First of all when I try connecting the touchpad to my PC, the PC tries installing some application and it fails, so I dont know how I can connect my touchpad via USB so I can install some things.
> Secondly, when I turn on the touchpad and it loads CM9 it mentions the camera app not being able to load, I press Ok and then its fine. Just wanted to be sure thats Ok.
> Thanks


Make sure MTP is turned on on your TP, settings/storage/menu(three dots in up righthand corner), USB computer connection, check Media device(MTP). Your PC is probably trying to install the device driver to connect to your TP. After turning on MTP, it will probably work.

When you boot CM9, unlock it to the right(unlock) instead of the left(camera). The camera does not work in CM9 so, if you don't try to access by sliding to the left you won't get the app won't load message.


----------

